

Gmail Goes Down. Crash? - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/09/24/gmail.crash/index.html

======
onreact-com
Last time I said that GMail is unreliable and thus you should not use it for
crucial communications I was downvoted by at least a 12 people. I wonder if
those people believe it when CNN tells you it's repeatedly broken.

Unless of course many HN readers work at Google ;-)

